
Why the Ivy League could end up like the big 3 carmakers: utterly disrupted - wslh
https://qz.com/1219423/why-the-ivy-league-could-end-up-like-the-big-3-carmakers-utterly-disrupted/
======
cimmanom
The advantage conferred by an Ivy League degree isn't really the education.
It's access in the form of legitimacy signaling and in the form of an alumni
network that includes powerful and well-connected people.

~~~
joncrane
Agreed. The education is also good, but the main benefit is the networking and
signaling.

